# Northern NJ/Surrounding Area Standard Breeders?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My boy Javelin (now 1 1/2 years old) is from Madela Poodles in Connecticut. His breeders Delana and Mark Severs are wonderful and knowledgeable people. And Javelin is a sweet cuddly boy, very smart and a great performance dog in the making, but first and foremost a great snuggle on the couch pal, decent watch dog and a gentleman around all manner of people. I think they have had a fall litter.

Another good standards breeder in Connecticut is Majessa, Ann Fisher.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ebyrnes said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm looking to get a Standard Poodle, ideally sometime within the next 6 months. I live in Northern NJ, and I've been looking at some breeders in NJ, NY, PA, and Connecticut. I would honestly be willing to travel for a good breeder, but obviously the closer to home, the better.
> 
> My Poodle would be a pet, and I don't have intentions to show. So if anyone can recommend a breeder that specializes in poodles with a more relaxed or gentle disposition, that would be a plus! Thank you for your help!


You shouldn't have too much problems finding a great Spoo in your area. In one of my training classes someone had a gorgeous red spoo from Farleys D Standard which I believe are in the Pittsburgh area.

BTW I believe that the people who breed to show poodles are breeding for great temperament too. That same behavior that you want in your household pet makes a great dog in the show ring. The show dogs need patience to tolerate tons of grooming, hanging around for hours, having a constant stream of strangers walking by them, some of which want to pet them etc. All of this makes for a great house pet.


----------

